
Ask HN: Who will acquire GitLab? - kaspm
Sometimes when a high-profile startup is acquired for a premium, its competitors are also acquired. With the acquisition of GitHub by Microsoft, who will rush to acquire GitLab?
======
briandear
Atlassian naturally.

~~~
thecrumb
Please no.

~~~
ezekg
Honest question: what's wrong with Atlassian? They're the only bootstrapped
company in the space, but for some reason HN dislikes them.

~~~
quickthrower2
Maybe because unlike Google, Yahoo, Facebook etc. many HNers are forced to use
this software at work. Other than that it's just another quirky but useful bit
of bloatware.

------
quickthrower2
Ashley Madison

------
LinuxBender
Google

~~~
LinuxBender
I was close:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17238911](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17238911)

------
sandov
Amazon

------
meiraleal
Baidu

------
gunnarde
Yahoo

------
foobaw
Facebook

